

CES - Samsung Smart Window (Video) - taggers
http://www.planettechnews.com/hardware/item467

======
Thieum22
Anyone knows if it's done with WPF a la Surface as the other product from
Samsung - the SUR40 ?

------
SickAnimations
I'm interested to see what it looks like from outside if it's supposed to be
one-way.

------
FredBrach
Absolutely awesome. If they can make it relatively accessible in term of
price, I think it could change the world, yup really (especially in the
streets and in the shops).

------
taggers
yeah cool, I always thought it would be awesome to have 3d "windows" installed
that makes it look like youre underwater, or in space or in the jungle or
wherever!

~~~
jeffool
The perfect "screen saver" idea! Or use webcams. (Though, that may run up your
data use...)

